# Oil Pump Replaced



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Just took the Cruze in for its 30000 mile work and while there the dealership did a dye test and found that it was leaking through the front cover. They needed to replace the oil pump as well. They let me have a 2014 Malibu for a couple days while they fixed it. Kinda a crazy thing seeing as there are only 30k on the car..... Just thought Id share my experience. BTW its a 2013 LTZ...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

What was wrong with the oil pump? Was the leak related?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

FYI,
The oil pump, a gearotor type is part of the front cover.....the cover acts as the housing and the rotor slides onto the crankshaft snout and is keyed.
Of course, a WAG on my part but I suspect there was a warpage of the cover, most likely on the pully side of the housing.
The pump components are not serviceable so a cover/pump assembly is required.

A similar system is used on the LS series V-Engines and most imports.

Rob


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Robby said:


> The pump components are not serviceable so a cover/pump assembly is required.


Forgot about that... I believe my Saturn 1.9L engines were the same, IIRC.



Robby said:


> A similar system is used on the LS series V-Engines and most imports.


?

Not my LS6, nor the LS1, LS2, LS7 or LS3 as far as I know. I put a Melling high flow oil pump in my car and had to clearance the front cover to get it back on.

The LS4 had a completely different and very compact accessory drive/pulley system as it was for FWD applications, maybe that engine had an integral oil pump/front cover assembly? Not sure...

Maybe the new LT1 is different? Actually just looked it up, it's a separate component as well; a two stage dry sump unit with a variable displacement sliding vane pressure pump similar in design of the Cruze pump.


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah they replaced the whole front cover. Its a little crazy but Im glad they caught it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You want to keep that service department. Their techs pay attention.


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah I did a lot of research and they got the highest review. I drove a little more but glad I did. When they found out they immediately got me into a rental. They gave me a 2014 Malibu with 5 miles on it for a rental lol. Tried to convince them to let me take the new stingray out.... the guy laughed...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

CanaryGT said:


> Yeah I did a lot of research and they got the highest review. I drove a little more but glad I did.


GM should have a dealership ratings site where people can access quick dealer ratings in different categories based on customer reviews... it might put a fire under the dealers butts and get their service departments in shape.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> GM should have a dealership ratings site where people can access quick dealer ratings in different categories based on customer reviews... it might put a fire under the dealers butts and get their service departments in shape.


I agree. That would be most helpful in getting rid of the ones that didn't care about the customers.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

